# Electric Motor: KW, HP, Volts, or what?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

shawnsblog said:


> .... so is it HP I'm looking for? Amps, Voltage, or a combination of all of this?


Hi and welcome,

It is a combination. Often called application engineering. Using the right part for the job. Or a reasonable substitute. Read over the forum and its wiki. Look at the EVAlbum. Find what's worked for others. Rarely is it an AC motor. There are fork truck bone yards even in Pittsburgh.


----------



## shawnsblog (Feb 1, 2015)

Major,
Thanks....is there a explanation thread or page of what we're optimally looking for? Instead of just picking up a motor, I'd really like to know what I'm desiring.

I'd hate to find someone who had an assortment of motors and when asked which one I'd like say "Uhhhhh"


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

shawnsblog said:


> Major,
> Thanks....is there a explanation thread or page of what we're optimally looking for? Instead of just picking up a motor, I'd really like to know what I'm desiring.


Study up on it. Here is a good resource, for free: http://ev-bg.com/wordpress1/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/build_your_own_electric_vehicle.pdf And again, look at example builds here and off the EVAlbum. Used, or abandoned project equipment comes up for sale frequently. Get a good feel for your whole system before starting to purchase parts. But then know enough to be flexible to alter plans around what becomes available on your budget. No sense acquiring a $50 motor only to find it needs an $8000 controller


----------

